# Brewer Lake



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

a guy at scheels told me that brewer was a good bass lake. i was just wondering if this was true and if its worth a try. it's a short drive from my girlfriends place and i love fishing new waters. thanks


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I've heard a lot of stories about winterkill hitting Brewer hard. There are supposed to be some nice fish there, but hard to find. There are small "smallies" in Casselton Reservoir and both types in Ashtabula.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the info sw fisher. i will have to try and find out about the winterkill. i'll still give it a try though.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

By both types, SW Fisher means whites and smallies. There is no largemouth population in Ashtabula. (and if there is, it is nonfishable)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Actually I had heard different, but by no means am I willing to argue w/ Nick. He is much more of an expert in this region. But I do plan to give Brewer a try for fun this week, I'll report then.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i stopped at brewer on friday and cast from the shore. didn't catch anything but saw a lot of empty beds. i'm thinking the fish just got done spawning and moved out deeper. i also stopped at the cass. res. and caught 14 small largemouths and about 20 small crappies. the were biting on a small white with blue flake grub.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly, didn't a bass come out of Brewer last year just shy of a state record? I remember seeing the picture, but not the details.


----------

